# 99 Altima



## Marc936 (Feb 3, 2004)

I was thinking of modifying my 99 altima, any of you know where nice body kits are found for it, i went to many sites and many of them are the same thing with different names, and also i was thinking of putting blue xenon headlight bulbs, is there any laws that makes blue headlights illegal, and will i need anything else to install to use xenon headlight bulbs


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

As far the Xenon headlight bulbs you would have to check with your local authorities but I know the Sylvania Silverstar have a Blue/White light and are 50 state legal.

The body kits you might try iBi body kits 
http://www.ibi-bodykits.com/home1.htm

Troy


----------

